

Mobile Web is & will be slow - hai2ashwin
http://tapiphany.org/posts/mobile-web-is-will-be-slow

======
thenerdfiles
Where's your argument? Where is the analysis? Tests? Predictions? The future?
Who was your audience and their device demographics?

Gartner gave a decent report and predictions for 2013. The W3C is now opening
classes on Mobile Web.

You're being terribly disingenuous by preaching your faith about the mobile
Web which implies foresight no further than next quarter.

People are paying money to learn these skills, and you're just echoing
blatantly reactionary non-points.

